# CultTVman Now Taking Pre-Orders On Pegasus, War Machine and Munster House



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

BSG Pegasus
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battle...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1976.html

War Machine from Iron Man II
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Iron-M...ius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1977.html

1313 Mockingbird Lane
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-Mu...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1975.html

Gordon


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

*Some really nice ones coming*

My Grand Nephew is going to want one of the war machine models.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I build two of the original Ironman models. I told myself no more, but the war machine is killer.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I just pre-ordered two of the Munster House!!!

WOOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!! 

Larry


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Pegasus and Munster house are on top of my list.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh, is he going to get me to buy another BSG ship and then put all those Acreation decals on it!!!! I am doing the BSG battlestar now with the decals and they are absolutely the most tedious decaling job I have ever done. I am plodding through and will finish it in a couple of weeks I hope but it is one huge job and requires extreme dexterity and patience. Now it looks like there will be another one in the future!

I am definitely getting a Munsters house and will have to consider how to add the stone wall and trees. Maybe Frank will produce a add on kit for those. He'd definitely sell some.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone seen any proto-types of the Munsters House yet? I'm just curious. I know there was a version floating around years back, but it just didn't look spooky enough for me. It looked kinda bland. I do have the pre-painted, light-up Hawthorne Village version from years back though. Just wondering...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice
now, anyone want to buy a 1/3700 peggy?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I pre-ordered both the Pegasus and 1313 Mockingbird lane from Cult's today!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Peagsus and War Machine pre-orders? Done and done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rat salad said:


> Has anyone seen any proto-types of the Munsters House yet? I'm just curious. I know there was a version floating around years back, but it just didn't look spooky enough for me. It looked kinda bland.


That's one problem with the Munster house--without the proper "dressing" (the trees, cobwebs, etc.) it _does_ look rather bland. I've been on the Universal Studios Hollywood backlot tour quite a few times, and almost every time I've heard someone mutter something to the effect of "_That's_ the Munster's house? It looks so...boring." (The facade hasn't had the trees or wall in front of it since the show was cancelled.)

I'm sure Moebius will produce their usual above-standard versions of all three kits, but I'm waiting to see a photo or two of the prototype/test shot before I pull the trigger on the Mockingbird Lane kit; not interested in the other two.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> ....I'm waiting to see a photo or two of the prototype/test shot before I pull the trigger on the Mockingbird Lane kit; not interested in the other two.


Me too, I don't buy anything until I see it first. I'll wait. And I'm mostly monsters, so I'm skipping the other two kits as well.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The 2 BSG models that are in my living room are old ones from the first show of BSG . I like the older one better.


----------

